
A Phone Company Fought the NSA–And the NSA Won - Libertatea
http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/a-phone-company-fought-the-nsa-and-the-nsa-won-20140425
======
jlgaddis
In other news, water is wet and the sky is blue.

